# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Surrrendering stc's

## billy101

Hi guys I have just got a some quotes for a solar system and I noticed on one of the quotes that it says that I surrender my stc's to the solar company is this standard practice and do you recommend it.
thanks

----------


## phild01

Just find a good overall deal and don't worry too much about it. https://www.solarquotes.com.au/blog/...pping-you-off/

----------


## joynz

> Hi guys I have just got a some quotes for a solar system and I noticed on one of the quotes that it says that I surrender my stc's to the solar company is this standard practice and do you recommend it.
> thanks

  It is standard practice and it makes the solar  price cheaper, from memory.  It may have changed, but you used to be able to keep the credits yourself and sell them in future but it was a bit complicated. 
I just surrendered them.

----------

